# Be watchful of your bank account



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

This morning I went into our bank account to check balance so we can buy stuff this weekend.

There was a small charge to my account from NV. OK...ears perked up. called Thumper he had not ordered anything. 

so I get the bank on the phone. They tell me that my account by the fraud department had already been flagged. someone overseas was trying to buy airline tickets with my account. the small amount was a fishing expedition to see if the account was good.


freyadog aka Barbara


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have my account set up to email me after every transaction. My smart phone will alert me within 30 seconds of swiping the card or pressing submit. If I get that alert and I didn't buy anything I know something is wrong. But since I now use cash 99% of the time or better it's no longer as big of concern.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Always a good warning. 

We must always be vigilant. In everything.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I have my account set up to email me after every transaction. My smart phone will alert me within 30 seconds of swiping the card or pressing submit. If I get that alert and I didn't buy anything I know something is wrong. But since I now use cash 99% of the time or better it's no longer as big of concern.


Since Thumper's work only has dd we will start figuring out what we might need through out the week and draw cash and not use our cards at all. His company does not issue checks so this is the only way I can think of to fix this permanently.


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Our bank account was compromised a number of months ago just before payday. His work told us they 'only do direct deposit.' We told them it would be impossible for them to DD since we were closing the account and they would have to issue a papaer check.So 10 months later we are still receiving paper checks. So much for DD only! All companies have the ability to print checks. It only costs them a few cents more. What happens if you are a victim of identity fraud? They have to pay you.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

yep, the fraud dept's are pretty good at picking this stuff up. I found out they locked up my account when I went to go use the card and it was rejected.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Happened to me a few years back. The bank picked it up pretty quick and credited me back right away. One of my credit cards offers an online "disposable" number. Basically you get your online transaction total, switch to your back web site and "ask" for an online number good for that amount. The site generates a new number only good for up to that amount. You then type that number instead of your credit card number and the transactions works just as if you had used your card. It really takes longer to explain than it does to do it. Worst that happens, someone steals a number that is useless as there is no credit left on it.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I got my paypal hacked last week. Someone from Russia thought I should pay the shipping for a $200 2 pound tire for them! Ummm...NOT! Paypal credited the money back quickly. But it still made me realize how vulnerable my accounts are.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I have my account set up to email me after every transaction. My smart phone will alert me within 30 seconds of swiping the card or pressing submit. If I get that alert and I didn't buy anything I know something is wrong. But since I now use cash 99% of the time or better it's no longer as big of concern.


As long as they don't change the number or e-mail settings on the account... or 'spoof' your phone. Yes, I am THAT paranoid.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My sneaky way of confounding theives is to be to broke to steal from. Works like a charm.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> But since I now use cash 99% of the time or better it's no longer as big of concern.


Yup, me too, Sentry18. I only use plastic occassionally to keep my credit score up.

In fact, I don't give any info to anyone at the checkout anymore. Yesterday at Harbor Freight I got a sneer and an evil eye from a checkout lady because I politely refused to give my zip code. I drew the line. No more. I don't use Easy Pass at tolls, I pay cash for gas, and I don't use store discount cards if they require ID info to get them.

Furthermore, whenever I absolutely have to present ID, I never let anyone scan my drivers license. They can see it but not scan it. While the SS # is not printed on the license, the SS# is embedded in the magnetic strip.


----------



## RobertParsons (Sep 27, 2011)

It has happened too me twice in 6 weeks. My bank shut the card down when I didn't answer their call to check the charges on the first one, and the second time they charged something at Bestbuy, $500 worth, before the bank caught it and called me with in the hour of it happening.. The bank filed a dispute, and I got all my money back..

SOMETHING else, with my bank, business accounts have 24 hours to dispute a fraud, and after that toooo sad. My personal account has 2 weeks too dispute a charge.


----------

